
Favourite Firefox Feature: Keyword Search Bookmarks - bibyte
https://felixcrux.com/blog/favourite-firefox-feature-keyword-search-bookmarks
======
bovermyer
Woah. This is really useful. Wish I'd known about it sooner.

------
catacombs
DDG does this with bangs (!), but it's helpful to include websites that aren't
included in DDG's bangs list.

~~~
YUMad
Firefox used bangs originally.

